# WinXP zeigt falsche CD-Speicherkapazität an



## Boris K (10. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag, zusammen!

Habe mir heute ner 25er Spindel PHILIPS CD-R90 / 800MB gekauft, aber mein WinXP wie auch Nero zeigen mir nur ne Größe von etwa 702 MB an. Woran kann das liegen?

Falls ich hier im falschen Forum gelandet bin, wäre ich für Hinweise dankbar, wo ich Hilfe dazu finden kann.

Gruß
Boris


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Könnte es sein, das dein Laufwerk 800MB große Rohlinge einfach nicht lesen kann?


----------

